# What size trailer for Bass Tracker 16.5 boat?



## Patsway (Apr 21, 2014)

Need a new trailer for a 1985 Bass Tracker TX tournament aluminum boat. The width at the back bottom of the boat is 50", the top back width is 72" and the total length is 16.5 ft. from the tip of the front to the transom. 
My question is what size trailer do I need? I have seen ads on CL for 16 ft. and 18 ft. trailers, some say they are adjustable. Not sure which to look for, Do I buy a longer trailer or try to convert a 16 ft. trailer? 
I know I sound like a real newbie here and I am. HELP


----------



## TNtroller (Apr 21, 2014)

I would suggest you call Tracker marine, they will know for sure what you need in terms of a replacement


----------



## keelme (Apr 22, 2014)

find one that's wide enough and long enough that what I did I have a 18' I just measured from wench to end of the bunks and side to side and adjusted bunks to fit bottom


----------



## Rat (Apr 22, 2014)

I like 3 to 4 feet from my winch to my hitch. This allows me to cross over easily, get from dry ground to the boat (at the ramp) without getting my feet wet and operate the jack with plenty of room. A longer trailer is also easier to back down a ramp for me. 

I would be looking for a trailer in the 19.5 -20 foot range with room to move the bunks to the width equal to the bottom of your hull at the transom plus 18 inches as measured between the fenders/tires. 

IOW if you are 50" chine to chine at the transom I am looking for a trailer with at least 68" between the fenders/tires.


----------

